# Drying Stickered Wood



## bugman1954 (Apr 1, 2008)

I have 200 bdft of white oak drying in my backyard, stickered and the top covered. My test boards have gone from 15% to 13% to 11% over the last three monthly tests. I took my Lignomat and decided to test some of the end and side grain of the stickered wood. The top half of the stack all tested at 11% and from the middle of the stack down got progessively higher with the bottom rows testing at 14%. Is this normal? This is my first big drying project.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

I dry inside in a shed. But it sounds like you need more air flow at the bottom of the pile. How high is the stack off the ground ?


----------



## bugman1954 (Apr 1, 2008)

The wood is about 18 inches off the ground and the bottow stickers are 4 X 4 treated posts. The stack is wrapped with landscaping cloth that lets the wind through but causes the rain to run down the cloth. During rain the tarps are dropped down the sides to reduce moisture contact with the wood.


----------

